# Aliens and UFOs Discussion



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi guys,

Reaching out to start a discussion about alien life and UFOS. What are you guys thoughts about it?

Pentagon recently released video of craft that cannot be identified:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Of Man (Aug 4, 2020)

So is this shit about the off world vehicles legit or what? You'd think they'd drop something about it but they've been silent since the initial report. Also fuck yeah I'm into aliens. I pray I see a ufo one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2020)

I believe there are aliens/life out there waiting to be discovered

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Aug 5, 2020)

Definitely believe in all of those. I saw something strange on my way home from work once...it was obscured by the clouds but looked like three circles or lights spinning in a clockwise pattern, and the every few seconds the lights would come into the center and then disperse. I was very nervous because the lights sort of followed on the side of me, until I reached the highway. Whatever it was continued straight across.

Something else interesting..my brother and a few others at his job thought they saw a UFO above the parking lot, songe called me to tell me about it. Mysteriously our call was disconnected, and his phone ran out of minutes when it shouldn't have.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Definitely believe in all of those. I saw something strange on my way home from work once...it was obscured by the clouds but looked like three circles or lights spinning in a clockwise pattern, and the every few seconds the lights would come into the center and then disperse. I was very nervous because the lights sort of followed on the side of me, until I reached the highway. Whatever it was continued straight across.
> 
> Something else interesting..my brother and a few others at his job thought they saw a UFO above the parking lot, songe called me to tell me about it. Mysteriously our call was disconnected, and his phone ran out of minutes when it shouldn't have.



Were the lights red or blue?  .


----------



## Alita (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't think there is alien life out there personally. I don't think it's impossible but there is not enough hard evidence for me to believe it personally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Aug 7, 2020)

What's a good website that tracks ufo sightings?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Aug 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Were the lights red or blue?  .


The lights were white. This is actually the closest thing I can find to what I saw, except the lights I saw rotated slower and every few seconds they would converge together and then disperse


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 9, 2020)

If the question is "does alien life exist," I think the universe--no, just this galaxy--is far too big for there not to be life in other parts of space in any form, let alone carbon-based like ourselves. Indeed, the adaptability of carbon makes life similar to our own likely. And there's so much we don't understand about consciousness, there could be self-aware, self-actualizing entities in this solar system that we just don't recognize yet.

If the question is "have they visited us," I'd just have to ask why. The usual imperialistic answer such as resources don't make sense when all the raw materials any civilization might ever need could be found in the distances between planets, let alone on currently-occupied bodies. Any capably-spacefaring species _has_ to have the tools to cultivate energy from the unoccupied portions of space. The only answer I could think of is "curiosity" or "research."

Unless, of course, life _is_ the raw material, in which case we're livestock and they're shepherds (a la _Jupiter Ascending_). Or they're foraging for the proper materials on life-bearing bodies. After all; you want truffles, you gotta go to where they grow.


----------



## Fervent Enigma (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes, I believe they exist in theory, however I think supposed human contact with them is basically BS (not all). What’s more likely than extraterrestrial life to me is extradimensional beings interacting with our world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2020)

Alita said:


> *I don't think there is alien life out there* personally. I don't think it's impossible but there is not enough hard evidence for me to believe it personally.


Do you not understand how vast the universe is? To say you don't think there's life out there is insane.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> And there's so much we don't understand about consciousness, there could be self-aware, self-actualizing entities in this solar system that we just don't recognize yet


I have to agree. There are things out there so complicated that we are still trying to comprehend them (although observing them is a big obstacle).
Who knows, galaxies themselves may be living. What if every "star" acts as a neuron?
What if, on the atomic level, these particles and subparticles are actually alive? What if their probability configuration is actually just them trying to live?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 13, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Do you not understand how vast the universe is? To say you don't think there's life out there is insane.



I'm not saying it's completely impossible/unbelievable but there just isn't enough definitive evidence to say so. There could be life out there as well that may not even necessarily be aliens. They could be humans like us living on a similar planet like us but we just don't know.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2020)

Alita said:


> I'm not saying it's completely impossible/unbelievable but there just isn't enough definitive evidence to say so. There could be life out there as well that may not even necessarily be aliens. They could be humans like us living on a similar planet like us but we just don't know.


Of course there's no evidence.  We live on different planets. There's a zero percent chance though that we are SO special, that life *only* bloomed here and nowhere else in this infinitely expanding, 14.8 billion year old universe.


----------



## Alita (Aug 13, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Of course there's no evidence.  We live on different planets. There's a zero percent chance though that we are SO special, that life *only* bloomed here and nowhere else in this infinitely expanding, 14.8 billion year old universe.



I mean they have space probes and whatnot that they have sent deep into space and seen no evidence of life. Our planet happens to be in a ideal situation where it is close enough to the sun in order to sustain life and whatnot. Most other planets if any are not in the same situation.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2020)

Alita said:


> I mean they have space probes and whatnot that they have sent deep into space and seen no evidence of life. Our planet happens to be in a ideal situation where it is close enough to the sun in order to sustain life and whatnot. Most other planets if any are not in the same situation.


“Deep space”. That’s cute.

There are only five manmade probes currently and only just barely in interstellar space. Most of our probes do not leave our own solar system. If those five craft, I believe 3 don’t even send back picture data anymore. We have also found plenty of planets within the “habitable” zone of a star, including....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 15, 2020)

Alita said:


> I mean they have space probes and whatnot that they have sent deep into space and seen no evidence of life. Our planet happens to be in a ideal situation where it is close enough to the sun in order to sustain life and whatnot. Most other planets if any are not in the same situation.


Our furthest probe is only _just_ leaving the solar system--it was deployed in the 70s. It's power source will die before it ever reaches the next nearest solar system. 

And that's to say nothing of the distance between galaxies, or galactic superclusters, or just our lil' section of the cosmic filament. There is way, _way_ more universe than you realize. If understood how much there really was, you'd understand how us being alone is a statistical impossibility.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2020)

it is a bit depressing looking at those radio signals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (May 25, 2021)

Some people say that they have seen a UFO.
I have never seen one.

What could be inside there ? Is there life out there ? I don't know.
Could it be life out there ? Very possible I believe...

We have found multiple Planets , Stars and Galaxies. Though so far we have not find any life form as far as I know.
And we have not discovered anything inside the Gigantic Milky Way Galaxy , let alone the Universe , so we have no 100% evidence....

I just believe that life *should *exist in  other Planets since Billions of Galaxies exist in the Universe. And each Galaxy has Billions of Planets.
And I simply find it absurd for only Earth to have life.

A few year back , at summer nights I was chilling every time and meditating in the lonely forest for hours and I always wondered what would happen if a UFO just appears out of nowhere , will Aliens  finally reveal themselves or could someone send it ?

If it happens , it happens. So far I have never seen any so called UFO. But at the end of the day I don't deny it's existence.... You never know.
We shouldn't judge with confidence something when we have no 100% proof. Remain neutral and stoic is the best option.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (May 25, 2021)

I love all the footage in the media recently. Pentagon releasing all this to congress in the States. Just have no idea about all this. Like wtf...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2021)

Is there alien life out there? Absolutely!

Is there intelligent alien life out there? Most likely!

Is there intelligent alien life that's also technologically advanced? Less likely!

Way I see it the cosmos is infested with life that rarely reaches the multicellular stage, and even then it rarely develops an intelligence we see in our own species. I believe the real explaination to the Fermi paradox (or why we haven't made contact with aliens yet) is because technologically advanced intelligence is extremely rare. Why? Because in most cases it's absolutely a waste of time and resources for any species to pursue if not accidentally. Even on our own planet where complex life has existed in one shape or another for millions of years we only got 1 species that developed tech, evolution rarely takes the intelligence path unless it's a byproduct of other adaptations.

Yes there are aliens all around us in the cosmic stage but it's rarely more than bacterial colonies, worms or at best early vertebrate-like organisms. I"m not saying there are no highly advanced alien intellgince out there but it's so rare and so spread out that we'll never makes contact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Reaching out to start a discussion about alien life and UFOS. What are you guys thoughts about it?
> 
> Pentagon recently released video of craft that cannot be identified:



The only thing we men care about with alien women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (May 28, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Is there alien life out there? Absolutely!
> 
> Is there intelligent alien life out there? Most likely!
> 
> ...


This.

I'd like to add that the universe is relatively young, so if intelligent life is as rare as some people believe, we might actually be the first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 28, 2021)

Alita said:


> I don't think there is alien life out there personally. I don't think it's impossible but there is not enough hard evidence for me to believe it personally.


Technically, alien life was possibly found (fossils) on Mars, it was just bacteria, but that's still life!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (May 28, 2021)

Island said:


> This.
> 
> I'd like to add that the universe is relatively young, so if intelligent life is as rare as some people believe, we might actually be the first.


BUT, our solar system is relatively young too, and there are older solar systems out there, so if there's one with even 1 million year head start, that's light years ahead of us.
Another theory is that aliens are just humans from the future because aliens that have been seen look like an extreme form of peaceful human evolution.
Also:

There are actually a lot of good UFO docs on Amazon prime, but also a lot of shitty ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (May 28, 2021)

yes i believe in aliens and i will go to my grave believing so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2021)

Trance said:


> yes i believe in aliens and i will go to my grave believing so


such a... grave decision!
j/k

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2021)

How Harry Reid, a Terrorist Interrogator and the Singer From Blink-182 Took UFOs Mainstream - POLITICO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 28, 2021)

Btw, Secret of Skinwalker Ranch is a fun watch on Hulu


----------



## Sunrider (May 29, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Way I see it the cosmos is infested with life that rarely reaches the multicellular stage, and even then it rarely develops an intelligence we see in our own species. I believe the real explaination to the Fermi paradox (or why we haven't made contact with aliens yet) is because technologically advanced intelligence is extremely rare. Why? Because in most cases it's absolutely a waste of time and resources for any species to pursue if not accidentally. Even on our own planet where complex life has existed in one shape or another for millions of years we only got 1 species that developed tech, evolution rarely takes the intelligence path unless it's a byproduct of other adaptations.


Worth including, imo, is the great filter--all the barriers that keep complex life (let alone civilizations) from taking root. After all, how many soft resets has has this planet seen, six? We're only here by an enormous stroke of luck and a few hardy critters. 

The cosmos is actually remarkably hostile to the propagation of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 29, 2021)

When I was 15, I saw some weird shit in the skies over Olathe, Kansas. It was not a plane, drone, or helicopter. I was not the only one to see it either. This was before I tried marijuana, and I was not under the influence of alcohol either. There were red lights, and this UFO could zip from one side of the horizon to the other almost instantly without teleporting. It was fast. I have not seen anything like this since then. The three of us were totally freaked out by this. I will never forget what I saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sunrider (May 29, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> When I was 15, I saw some weird shit in the skies over Olathe, Kansas. It was not a plane, drone, or helicopter. I was not the only one to see it either. This was before I tried marijuana, and I was not under the influence of alcohol either. There were red lights, and this UFO could zip from one side of the horizon to the other almost instantly without teleporting. It was fast. I have not seen anything like this since then. The three of us were totally freaked out by this. I will never forget what I saw.


Once for me, that I can recall. 

It was a camp in Occidental (California); I was up well before anyone else at about 5ish in the morning and had shit else to do but stare out the window til it was time to get up... and I saw it cruising across the morning sky. Wasn't shaped at all like a plane, with lights similar to runway lights zipping across it. 

I didn't say shit to anyone for years because it felt a little too convenient I was the only one up to see it, but decades later and the better part of ten years in aircraft maintenance, and I _still_ haven't seen anything like what I saw that morning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (May 29, 2021)

So...does this mean that Giorgio Tsoukalos was correct in his assertions? Because that would really frame exactly how shocking all of this is.


----------



## Karasu (May 30, 2021)

only in America I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (May 30, 2021)

I remember on a website called UFO Sightings Daily there was a UFO spotted in the sky while Obama was giving a speech.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 5, 2021)

pretty sure those are bible accurate angels.
the end of times is upon us.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


>


So this validates stories of tic tac UFO by pilots and people etc. Dating decades back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 5, 2021)

i can't help but think the same ppl who believe in ufos are the same ppl who believe in qanon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 6, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> pretty sure those are bible accurate angels.
> the end of times is upon us.


*BE NOT AFRAID*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2021)

Alita said:


> I don't think there is alien life out there personally. I don't think it's impossible but there is not enough hard evidence for me to believe it personally.


Well, I mean...

If they're intelligent enough for interstellar travel, then they're intelligent enough to realize not to actually come down here.

Cuz if you havent noticed, we humans hate the absolute fuck out of each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sequester (Jun 6, 2021)

what is this hocus pocus??

i'll believe in intellegent life from space when they open a restaurant down the block

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2021)

Gin said:


> i can't help but think the same ppl who believe in ufos are the same ppl who believe in qanon


Satanism, aliens and 5G zombies are no laughing matter young man!

Seriously though whether you're christian or atheist being a satanist is like a fly caught in a web praying to the spider... Makes as much sense as aliens anal probing us I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Satanism, aliens and 5G zombies are no laughing matter young man!
> 
> Seriously though whether you're christian or atheist being a satanist is like a fly caught in a web praying to the spider... Makes as much sense as aliens anal probing us I guess.


Diehards from those communities don't even think its aliens.
 They say it's demons.... So it's like uhhhh.

Some smart people documenting sightings and with thoughtful theories on the phenomena. But those you can count on 1 hand.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Diehards from those communities don't even think its aliens.
> They say it's demons.... So it's like uhhhh.
> 
> Some smart people documenting sightings and with thoughtful theories on the phenomena. But those you can count on 1 hand.


Might sound heretical but I always considered angels and demons as intradimensional aliens of sorts, as in they're not some fantastical spirits but exist in a dimension outside our own universe (after all they existed before the creation of this world). Aliens refers to any being not originating from Earth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Might sound heretical but I always considered angels and demons as intradimensional aliens of sorts, as in they're not some fantastical spirits but exist in a dimension outside our own universe (after all they existed before the creation of this world). Aliens refers to any being not originating from Earth.


Yeah same. Would be very easy for an outside race with advance tech to appear as gods and manipulate a developing one.

Who knows.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yeah same. Would be very easy for an outside race with advance tech to appear as gods and manipulate a developing one.
> 
> Who knows.


Nah I mean they can be literal angels and demons just that we can categorize them as aliens. Heaven and hell can be other dimensions, whether we call them realms, worlds or dimensions it's all the same. Science and religion don't oppose each other as much as both parties want you to think, one could say religious people should be trying to analyse and categorise everything rather than just saying it's unexplainable and heretical to do so, there are things we can never truly know but I'm pretty darn sure everything in this universe is for us to dissect.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Oh well that's not really a controversial opinion. Since spiritual entities were thought to be of a higher or lower planes of existence for centuries.

That's like literally religious and spiritual consensus....

But yeah getting off topic.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

E.t. / alien for the purpose of this thread is u know a flesh and blood or robot dude not from this planet.

This angel and demon stuff. @_@

But like yeah not that we can ever have solid evidence for it but still lol.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> E.t. / alien for the purpose of this thread is u know a flesh and blood or robot dude not from this planet.
> 
> This angel and demon stuff. @_@
> 
> But like yeah not that we can ever have solid evidence for it but still lol.


Actually energy or plasma based lifeforms are not out of the question, or even entire sentient galaxies or universes. There was a hypothesis that the entire universe might just be a mind that uses galaxies as neurons, a bit farfetched but who knows. A little more grounded but still out there proposition is life within stars that evolves and thinks so fast it takes a few years to reach what life on the planet here has accomplished in millions of years, such life cannot exist outside its star though so we can never know them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Actually energy or plasma based lifeforms are not out of the question, or even entire sentient galaxies or universes. There was a hypothesis that the entire universe might just be a mind that uses galaxies as neurons, a bit farfetched but who knows. A little more grounded but still out there proposition is life within stars that evolves and thinks so fast it takes a few years to reach what life on the planet here has accomplished in millions of years, such life cannot exist outside its star though so we can never know them.


Yes but if they are operating crafts and flying around in our airspace with a vehicle uhhhhh. I would assume they are physical material beings.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yes but if they are operating crafts and flying around in our airspace with a vehicle uhhhhh. I would assume they are physical material beings.


They can be rock people  

All hail The Rock!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> They can be rock people
> 
> All hail The Rock!


Big universe. Anything is possible.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> They can be rock people
> 
> All hail The Rock!


I mean, what would you call a rock? We have bones in our bodies after all and some large hydrocarbons are stronger than some "rocks" too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 6, 2021)

Raiden you a weirdo, what is this


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Raiden you a weirdo, what is this


he didn't make UFOs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 7, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> Worth including, imo, is the great filter--all the barriers that keep complex life (let alone civilizations) from taking root. After all, how many soft resets has has this planet seen, six? We're only here by an enormous stroke of luck and a few hardy critters.
> 
> The cosmos is actually remarkably hostile to the propagation of life.


True, but think about how many galaxies there are and how many solar systems within those galaxies and how many planets in those solar systems there are.
There is also the thought that aliens are actually just humans time traveling from the future, so hah, checkmate alien deniers! 


Gin said:


> i can't help but think the same ppl who believe in ufos are the same ppl who believe in qanon


HOW DARE YOU

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2021)

A few people were talking about this today at work. One said some of the footage leads them to believe the UAPs were drones. I listened further and it was the sighting near an aircraft carrier group. 

I'm thinkingif these were drones, or believed to be drones, I have little doubt they would've been swatted out of the sky in about 10 seconds.

Honestly no clue about this fuckery. The testamony from the 2 Air Force pilots on 60 Minutes seemed compelling, but there's no footage or radar information accompanying it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 8, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> When I was 15, I saw some weird shit in the skies over Olathe, Kansas. It was not a plane, drone, or helicopter. I was not the only one to see it either. This was before I tried marijuana, and I was not under the influence of alcohol either. There were red lights, and this UFO could zip from one side of the horizon to the other almost instantly without teleporting. It was fast. I have not seen anything like this since then. The three of us were totally freaked out by this. I will never forget what I saw.



I smoked weed once.

I might try it again and I might see a UFO somewhere. AHahahA This shit reminds me of GTA V

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 8, 2021)

Rajeman said:


> I smoked weed once.
> 
> I might try it again and I might see a UFO somewhere. AHahahA This shit reminds me of GTA V


I smoked weed this morning, but I have not seen a UFO today. I was completely sober the last time I saw one. I have even tried shrooms. No UFO sightings, although shrooms make fires look cool. Maybe the UFO sighting is why I started smoking ganja.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 8, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> There is also the thought that aliens are actually just humans time traveling from the future, so hah, checkmate alien deniers!


H. G. Wells did it first

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> H. G. Wells did it first


If you're thinking of the Time Traveler, which happens to be my favorite book   then you're wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> If you're thinking of the Time Traveler, which happens to be my favorite book   then you're wrong.


Dont contradict me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Dont contradict me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 9, 2021)

EXPLAIN THIS ALIEN DENIERS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2021)

Considering the amount of disclosure coming from the likes of the Pentagon lately about UAPs and the like, I'm amazed more people aren't talking about the possibility of advanced flying vehicles that aren't apparently constructed by any earthly nation. It seems like barely a blip on the news radar, and people are trying to downplay it or laugh it off when it does come up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 14, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Considering the amount of disclosure coming from the likes of the Pentagon lately about UAPs and the like, I'm amazed more people aren't talking about the possibility of advanced flying vehicles that aren't apparently constructed by any earthly nation. It seems like barely a blip on the news radar, and people are trying to downplay it or laugh it off when it does come up.


Can you blame them, though? For decades aliens and ufos have been the butt of jokes and only seen by "crazy" people.  The military (a pretty universally "legit" organization) is just now starting to come out with their ufo footage, so I reckon it'll take at least a few years before the masses think about taking it seriously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 14, 2021)

It just seems to me like a big fucking deal, even if they haven't ruled out other possibilities yet. Even if it's the Chinese, it's a big fucking deal, because if it's the Chinese that means they have craft that literally fly circles around ours. If it's not them, that means it's someone else. Possibly someone we've never officially met.


----------



## Drake (Jun 14, 2021)

The Pentagon will be releasing a report on the famous UFOs seen by the US military later this month, though based on initial musings from people familiar with it, it seems like the possibility of the UFOs being extraterrestrial in origin is pretty low.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 14, 2021)

You know...I bet that fucking Ancient Aliens guy is one of them. It makes sense. That hair has to be from another world or dimension.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 15, 2021)

Drake said:


> The Pentagon will be releasing a report on the famous UFOs seen by the US military later this month, though based on initial musings from people familiar with it, it seems like the possibility of the UFOs being extraterrestrial in origin is pretty low.



In a way that's far more troubling. If it's extraterrestrial intelligence it's an unknown quantity. If it's humans, they're definitely capable of wrong-doing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> In a way that's far more troubling. If it's extraterrestrial intelligence it's an unknown quantity. If it's humans, they're definitely capable of wrong-doing.


I agree. If it's humans I would be far more concerned, especially since these things are literally seemingly taunting our military on a regular basis, within restricted air space and that we can do nothing about it.

You have to imagine that if some foreign enemy can create vehicles of this nature, that they probably have the capacity to weaponize this unknown tech as well. The thought of someone being able to place hypersonic, physics defying cruise missles anywhere they want with zero resistance is pretty terrifying.


----------



## Drake (Jun 15, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> In a way that's far more troubling. If it's extraterrestrial intelligence it's an unknown quantity. If it's humans, they're definitely capable of wrong-doing.


Possibly. Though you have to remember most of these accounts are eyewitness accounts from a while ago, and the few videos we do have produce a spectrum of opinions on what we are actually looking at. It doesn't seem to be easy at all to determine what the UFO is just by looking at a brief video or picture, so it could be anything ranging from enemy drones to errant weather balloons or something of a more harmless nature.

I guess we will have to wait for what the report says, but the actual answer may not be anything sinister at all.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 15, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> In a way that's far more troubling. If it's extraterrestrial intelligence it's an unknown quantity. If it's humans, they're definitely capable of wrong-doing.





Louis-954 said:


> I agree. If it's humans I would be far more concerned, especially since these things are literally seemingly taunting our military on a regular basis, within restricted air space and that we can do nothing about it.
> 
> You have to imagine that if some foreign enemy can create vehicles of this nature, that they probably have the capacity to weaponize this unknown tech as well. The thought of someone being able to place hypersonic, physics defying cruise missles anywhere they want with zero resistance is pretty terrifying.



The problem with this assumption is that any nation, faction, sect or what have you that has access to such tech would have acted long before any country's military, especially the USA's, got a chance to analyse them and prepare for defense or even counter attack. These UFOs are clearly built with scouting or research in mind, not purely military and even if that scouting was to prepare their creators for attack then why not act before anyone had the chance to spot them. Heck we're in the stages where the whole damn world knows these exist so why play this masquerade? If they wanted to mess with the world powers or even humilate them then what's the point sinking resources, research and production just to basically troll when you can literally use this time and effort to build a formidable force and actually threaten entire nations.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 15, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Considering the amount of disclosure coming from the likes of the Pentagon lately about UAPs and the like, I'm amazed more people aren't talking about the possibility of advanced flying vehicles that aren't apparently constructed by any earthly nation. It seems like barely a blip on the news radar, and people are trying to downplay it or laugh it off when it does come up.


that would put them in the same camp as those people who talk about the secret space program.
can't have that, they would get medicated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2021)

Anything dropping 80,000 feet in "less than a second", and then purportedly disappearing only to be picked up on radar 60 miles away in the span of a few seconds is mind boggling.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 16, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Anything dropping 80,000 feet in "less than a second", and then purportedly disappearing only to be picked up on radar 60 miles away in the span of a few seconds is mind boggling.



Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. Go back in time and show a Neanderthal a lighter and it's the same difference. It's not something we can currently build, but it's a mundane vessel built by someone.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 20, 2021)

The Tic-Tac shaped thingy that was spotted in the incident around the Nimitz was supposedly sighted over Leicestershire, UK recently. Again with the blurry af picture.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2021)

now that the Pentagon report has been released with no new information, I wonder if UFO talk will die down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> now that the Pentagon report has been released with no new information, I wonder if UFO talk will die down.


It was said to be a preliminary report meaning there should be more infomation in the future.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2021)

Hot Extraterrestrial Single Women in My Area when?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Hot Extraterrestrial Single Women in My Area when?


perhaps they do live in hot environments


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2021)

This device was apparently very small.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 7, 2021)

These "aliens" are super human black men that people call Jesus and the angels. The ufos are the fiery chariots. Some people will be beamed up in what Christians call the rapture and the chariots will land during WW3.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 8, 2021)




----------

